# Kittens - do they always stay soft?



## Florrie (23 September 2013)

It's been a long time since I've had a kitten (I have another 8 year old cat)
But I've recently got a 10 week old kitten and he is so soft! Loves cuddles and falling asleep on my legs and chest, will happily curl up on me/next to me when he's not bouncing off the walls and loves his fair share of attention.
Do they tend to stay like this or do they grow more independently and less cuddly?

I do hope she stays like this, he keeps me lovely and warm


----------



## 9tails (23 September 2013)

Nope, they all develop different personalities.  I had three homegrown cats and they were all cuddly when they were babies; one remained very cuddly, another is scared of his own shadow, the third lives 9 months out of 12 over at the allotments and views me as staff.


----------



## joelb (24 September 2013)

No sadly they suddenly go horribly independent on you as my 6 months boy has - he only does cuddles at 2 a.m. now .  My younger boy however is still all soft and gooey and purrrry.bliss


----------



## HashRouge (24 September 2013)

It depends on the cat, really. Our female cat wasn't an especially cuddly kitten, but she now loves to have a cuddle so long as it's on her own terms - you can't pick her up, but she loves to climb up on the sofa and have a snuggle when she's in the mood. Our male cat was the cuddliest kitten ever and although he can be a bit stroppy at times, he has grown into an extremely cuddly adult. He loves being picked up and snuggled! I went away at the weekend and he seems to have missed me loads, because although he normally sleeps on the end of my bed, for the past two nights I have woken up to find him curled up on my chest. He is 7 and the female is 13. So you never know, your kitten might stay the same!


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (24 September 2013)

Same as HR, got 2 kittens, the boy was super cuddly the girl not so much. As they got older Nim would come for a cuddle and Tigs would climb all over you!


----------



## p87 (25 September 2013)

My cat is 1, and as a kitten was super cuddly, would try and get up your jumper and in your pockets. He still is cuddly, cries out and comes running when he sees me, lies on me,and spends the night curled up on the bed with me!

Now we have a kitten as well he is less affectionate because she is around, but he really appreciates his nighttime snuggles alone with me, because the kitten isn't allowed upstairs yet


----------



## Dogrose (25 September 2013)

This is why I only have Orientals and Siamese now, they cleave to you obsessively and need removing with a shoehorn!


----------



## Fransurrey (26 September 2013)

Both of mine love cuddles. One is 16, the other 12. Rosco is the 12 year old and plays like a kitten, too. Loves a game of chase the foot under the duvet and football with tennis or sponge balls. The older one wasn't sure when I took her on in April, but they can even learn the art of cuddles as old gits, as she's proven. Won't leave me alone, now!


----------



## Antw23uk (27 September 2013)

Our 5yr old black and white is very distant and is only friendly when he is hungry or wants to go out. As a kitten he was half dead when we got him (we fostered for a cat charity) and so he never walked anywhere, we carried and nursed him to within an inch of his life, lol .. I guess thats why he is so regal and spoilt now! He rarely looks at guests and if they try to stroke him he just gives them the filthiest look! 

Our 3yr old is a British blue x and he is his daddies boy and loves affection and shares the love with everyone, lol. He is more like a devoted dog than a cat and If I had to pick a favourite (I know your not supposed to but I can) I would choose him 

So I think it depends on the breed and also the personality of the cat really


----------

